# Dang Smooth Talkin' Salesman!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

We went to the Rodeo today and since we got there early, we cruised the vendors in the Arena. Well, lo and behold there was a Traeger booth so we stopped. I wanted to look at the grills to see what they looked like in person.

OK, to make along story short, I bought the Texas Elite. What a salesman - free shipping and a free cover! 

I thought long and hard before making a decision. My sweetie was on board so the decision was up to me. I have been watching a lot of videos on the pellet cookers so I am familiar with them. This appears to be my type of cooker - smoker or grill. Set it and forget it. I have no desire to sit around all day watching a smoker cook. I guess my attention span is too short.

Disclaimer: I never claimed to be a BBQ expert so I hope this will help me at least cook a brisket or hot dogs! Whatever. :rotfl:

Note: I did notice they 2016 model has stronger legs vs previous models and a hole for a food temp probe to be inserted through the side of the cooking chamber.

More later.
Mike


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

You will like it Mike. Go to academy and get pellets, B&B brand I believe. I like them much better than the Traeger pellets. 
I was out there in the Arena yesterday. Sorry I didn't see you or Pat.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Congratulations!

Show pics of first cooking!

Check out videos of Aaron Franklin if you need some help on cooking time/temp/seasonings!


----------



## cervena reba (Jan 11, 2006)

Look at the bags on the Academy pellets. Last bag I bought there had "wood with pecan flavoring". No Bueno.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. Looking forward to getting it fired up.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

My HEB sells B&B wood pellets - $10.99/bag. Lots easier for me than Academy. Good luck with your new grill! Check out amazingribs.com for information about becoming a great cook.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I recently purchased a Rec Tec, and we love it. I have made brisket, pork shoulders, chicken and steaks. I should have purchased one of these pellet grills years ago. We have been using the Rec Tec pellets that are a combination of fruit and other woods. When you figure it out, you can`t beat it. There is a good website that you need to check out called Pellethead.com.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

saltwaterfisherman said:


> I recently purchased a Rec Tec, and we love it. I have made brisket, pork shoulders, chicken and steaks. I should have purchased one of these pellet grills years ago. We have been using the Rec Tec pellets that are a combination of fruit and other woods. When you figure it out, you can`t beat it. There is a good website that you need to check out called Pellethead.com.


Thanks. I signed on to Pelletheads. Got a lot of reading to do. Bought some pellets at Academy. Just waiting for the pit delivery...prolly next week.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

We were there last Saturday and a friend of ours bought a Traeger at my insistence. She got 3 bags of pellets free also. It's on my to buy last when my propane grill burns out.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I think that you will be a very happy pup. I don't own one, but everyone that does, seems to love em. Please remember: Just because you don't have to watch the food cookin any more, does mean you can't be drinking beer while the event is happening.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You will be happy, they produce a great product and the food that comes out of them are amazing. Bestest juiciest grilled chicken, pork, and steaks ever! Same with Sausage.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*It's here!*

The FedEx guy dropped it off this morning. I got it assembled and tested. The fans run, the auger turns, the hot rod started heating up, and the temp was changing on the digital display. I pronounce it ready to fire! Well, I would if it would stop raining! 

Here's a few pics taken in the garage. Note the second grill. I ordered it as part of the original order so it shipped at the same time.
Mike


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

It's purdy Mike! I have a Rec Tec pellet smoker being delivered tomorrow. Going to do a test cook on ribs Saturday morning and then a cheap brisket will go on Saturday night to try on Sunday. Hopefully the weather is good so I don't have to smoke up my barn... LOL


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Blake. I am going to start with some chicken. If I don't burn it up, I'll move on to other stuff.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> You will be happy, they produce a great product and the food that comes out of them are amazing. Bestest juiciest grilled chicken, pork, and steaks ever! Same with Sausage.


Thanks. Looking forward to some good eatin'.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Blake. I am going to start with some chicken. If I don't burn it up, I'll move on to other stuff.


I wish mine still looked that that! Check out the traeger website and try their chicken recipe. easy and comes out just about perfect.

I also suggest B&B pellets, Lots cheaper and seem to be better quality.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Thats a nice looking rig. I seriously considered one but im right on the bay and if it isnt stainless it wont last long outside. 

Is there a burn in on it? My Smokin Tex came with "burn in" wood. You ran it for 8 hours with no meat to burn off all the oils and stuff from the manufacturing, and to provide some initial smoke seasoning. 

Can't wait to see what in turns out.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> Thats a nice looking rig. I seriously considered one but im right on the bay and if it isnt stainless it wont last long outside.
> 
> Is there a burn in on it? My Smokin Tex came with "burn in" wood. You ran it for 8 hours with no meat to burn off all the oils and stuff from the manufacturing, and to provide some initial smoke seasoning.
> 
> Can't wait to see what in turns out.


Yes, it has instructions for a burn in. Not as long as you stated. To me, the oils look like and feel like vegetable oil. I hope to get that done tomorrow, and maybe cook something Sunday.

Mike


----------

